# .NET and More > Silverlight >  [RESOLVED] Can't start a new Silverlight Project?

## blakemckenna

I just installed Silverlight on my machine and tried to create a new project. I got the following error message below. The first screenshot is what I tried to do. Second screenshot is the error.

Did I miss anything in the installation?

Thanks,

----------


## RobDog888

Where did you install it from? You should need to install ...

Silverlight Tools (Runtime, SDK and project templates etc)
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=en

Silverlight SDK only:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=en

Expression Blend Trail:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=en

----------


## blakemckenna

Thanks Rob!

The Service Pack is what I was missing...

----------


## RobDog888

Glad to have helped  :Smilie: 
Sorry forgot to add the picture I made lol. Maybe for anyone that comes across this via search

----------

